# It's here !! 4" of snow & counting on Sept.30, 2008



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, this is what I woke up to this morning,... 4" on the ground & still snowing. Yesterday morning it was clear & +14° F, so I knew this could happen. Weather forecast here for today says 3"-7" for today, but reports say that some areas in the mountains got 2 feet already! :bluebounc


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh man you dont know how lucky you are. Are you going to plow or just let it melt?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm not going to bother plowing this tho,.... it won't stay even tho there is some frost in the ground already,... :salute:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

is this the average time of year you get your first accumulating snowfall or did winter come early? i am so jealous:realmad:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Its not fair i want SNOW here NOW


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet :bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So much for the theory of Global Warming!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im so jealous of you....but its coming! Every1 get ready!:bluebounc


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks plowable to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You can keep it for a month. Wow, that's sort of scary. Better get my arse in gear. lol


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, it quit snowing now for the time being,... looks like we have about 4½" on the ground,.. a friend just called & said he had between 6-8" about 20 miles north of me. The undercarriage of my little car just barely drags the snow on my driveway, but it's right at 32° now at 10am, so it will start to melt here shortly,... but it was cool to go from fall to winter overnight,... :redbounce:salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

sno commander;594029 said:


> is this the average time of year you get your first accumulating snowfall or did winter come early? i am so jealous:realmad:


I would say that we get our first snow of the year in September about 50% of the time, but usually it's not dry & fluffy like this one,... wet & slushy is the norm, which is what this will turn into in a day or two as well. But all the small ponds, etc have frozen over now, and they may stay that way, or they could thaw out for a short period again, but by Halloween, even the biggest lakes around here are safe to go skating on, etc.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I drove out to the mailbox on the highway, and a DOT plow truck was coming by. The road is already slushy,.. too much heat still in the roadbed, but this will sure help suck that out,...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey thanks , Work safe this year . good luck to you


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

You kidding me? I would have been out there with the four wheeler plowing it into a pile, spreading it back out, then plowing it up again. Till I got cold, or the snow melted what ever came first lol. But yeah, you suck I really want snow. Well I guess i can look forward to the Snowplowing 2008-2009 CONTRACTS starting Nov 1st. Hope it don't snow in Nov. haha Well, its coming soon guys!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Alaska Boss;594070 said:


> But all the small ponds, etc have frozen over now, and they may stay that way, or they could thaw out for a short period again, but by Halloween, even the biggest lakes around here are safe to go skating on, etc.


were lucky if we get a week of being able to skate on our pond....:realmad:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Look on the bright side your the only one for right now that can make a video for the Fisher promo. Maybe you'll win a free plow..lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

iceyman;594103 said:


> were lucky if we get a week of being able to skate on our pond....:realmad:


Alaska Boss gets more snow in Sept, then Ice gets all winter. LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Yaz;594104 said:


> Look on the bright side your the only one for right now that can make a video for the Fisher promo. Maybe you'll win a free plow..lol


what theres a contest i missd a contest? my luck is so horrible i enter just so people i know wont win


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

wow snow already! i cant wait until we get some


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow this is really no god dam fair!!! lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JD Dave;594133 said:


> Alaska Boss gets more snow in Sept, then Ice gets all winter. LOL


 it just keeps getting worse


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

you know, i woke up this morning and watched the news saying tompson pass was in a blizzard warning...glad to see it actuly happend!

here in anhcorage we're just geting frost at night but mid 40s in the day...i need the snow to hold off just a bit more..too much to do!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

91AK250;594641 said:


> you know, i woke up this morning and watched the news saying tompson pass was in a blizzard warning...glad to see it actuly happend!
> 
> here in anhcorage we're just geting frost at night but mid 40s in the day...i need the snow to hold off just a bit more..too much to do!


Yep, my total here was 7", but some areas got more, some less. A friend of mine called me from Anchorage, then drove to Cantwell, & said they only had a trace up there,.... but all the mountains are white. It got to about +35° this afternoon, so I know this won't stay, but it was a bigger dump than any single snowfall I had all last winter,... so, at least things are starting out good,... :salute:


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Holy cow your two seperate threads threw me all off! I knew i had seen pictures of you plowing and then i saw this one and was like, wait how in the world did he unplow everything?  Then i was gonna accuse you of hiding something from us, then i realized im just alittle slow and theres 2 different ones that say Snow on sept 30th  Well lucky you i cant wait for it to start snowing here, all my friends think im nuts  xysport


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice pics. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

I wish we could get that


----------



## telebofh (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice, enjoy it!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man your first storm was about our biggest here! I am so jealous


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

now in my 5 day forcast they are talking about alittle snow overnight....we'll see!

was 22* this morning and i picked up a truck to detail...sucks waiting for a truck to warm up! haha


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;594134 said:


> what theres a contest i missd a contest? my luck is so horrible i enter just so people i know wont win


It's on the left side of your screen..."Win a Fisher snowplow"


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Yaz;595717 said:


> It's on the left side of your screen..."Win a Fisher snowplow"


i saw it now but i dont have any fisher stories


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

91AK250;595642 said:


> now in my 5 day forcast they are talking about alittle snow overnight....we'll see!
> 
> was 22* this morning and i picked up a truck to detail...sucks waiting for a truck to warm up! haha


It's been snowing all day here today again, (Oct 2),.. with about 2" - 3" more on the ground as of noon,... and the winter weather advisory says we could get about a foot more by midnight tonight,... :redbounce:bluebounc. But I know it's stil too early for all this snow to stay, but with 9" - 10" fallen in the last 2 days, it sure seems like winter around here,..


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey boss i hope you are ready for winter keep us posted


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

tls22;594043 said:


> Im so jealous of you....but its coming! Every1 get ready!:bluebounc


Oh, you know it! I'm ready! Bring it on!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yup, i heard on the news tonight gelannen is supposed to get 5-11" tonight...

they are saying possible mixed rain/snow here in anchorage....i cant wait!


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

This is a good thing, it foreshadows everyones winter.......TONS OF SNOW!!!!!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*OH YEA BABY I NEW IF I STAYED AWAY FROM PLOWSITE LONG ENOUGH SOMEONE WOULD GET SOME SNOW ......THX FOR THE PICS AND I HOPE WE ALL HAVE A PROSPEROUS WINTER *


----------

